# Blue Funnel Line



## Mel_bxx

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone could help me please, my dad trained at Indie and spent many years 50s/60s working for bfl. He has nothing from that time, is there anywhere I can access any of his records. He has wonderful memories and I'd love to delve more.
Thanks in advance


----------

